# Nikon Software for Sync\Set camera settngs



## TDSapp (Sep 12, 2007)

Guys,

Is there any software for setting things like the clock on a Nikon D70?  I am going as a second shooter at a small wedding.   The primary is used to using a Cannon and has software to sync the cameras to his laptop.  That way he can import all the shots into his laptop and sort by the time of the photo.

I dont have any software for my camera and it would be nice to be able to import it to a single laptop.

Tim


----------



## ann (Sep 13, 2007)

have you checked the menu on your camera? You can set the time there, you just need to find the location that has this application. I would think you could sync it pretty close, i.e. in secs.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 14, 2007)

It's annoying but just before you start shooting set the clock the old fashioned way.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Sep 28, 2007)

Nikon Picture Project will track by time as long as your camera's time is set correct..... or if it can be set at all


----------

